# Unterkunft für Kurztrip Eifel



## WhatTheHell (14. Oktober 2016)

Moin,

ich plane einen Kurztrip Richtung Eifel. Dafür habe ich mir die Region Mechernich bzw. Gemünd ausgesucht. Da ich in dieser Gegend nun noch gar nicht unterwegs war suche ich noch eine empfehlenswerte Unterkunft. 
Kann mir jemand Tipps bezüglich einer guten Unterkunft geben, vorzugsweise Ferienwohnung?

Dank und Gruß ...

PS
Ich weiss das es Google gibt. Allerdings kann die Suchmaschine eigene Erfahrungen nicht ersetzen. Ich denke es gibt hier einige Leute gibt, welche Tipps  aus eigener Erfahrung geben können


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Oktober 2016)

Guck dir die mal an:http://www.eifel-chalet.de/

Ist in Gemünd, Kumpel hat von dort schonmal was gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WhatTheHell (16. Oktober 2016)

schraeg schrieb:


> Guck dir die mal an:http://www.eifel-chalet.de/
> 
> Ist in Gemünd, Kumpel hat von dort schonmal was gemacht.


Voelen Dank, ich schau da mal drauf. 
Die Wettervorhersage ist ja für nächste Woche leider eher suboptimal


----------



## Nifrodne (19. Oktober 2016)

Jhb gemund oder jhb einruhr


----------



## black (19. Oktober 2016)

schraeg schrieb:


> Guck dir die mal an:http://www.eifel-chalet.de/
> 
> Ist in Gemünd, Kumpel hat von dort schonmal was gemacht.



oder 
Nettersheimer Hof
bzw. 
Haus am Hahnenberg 4Sterne Pension


Im Haus am Hahnenberg halte ich auch immer meine Camps ab... wärmstens zu empfehlen..super nette Leute mit tollem Frühstück.
Bei Interesse kann ich dir auch ne Trailtour anbieten 

Gruß André


----------



## Stemminator (23. Dezember 2016)

Mein Onkel hat eine Pension in Obergartzem (53894 Mechernich), wohne einen Ort weiter und man kann ggf zusammen radeln.

Link: https://www.airbnb.de/rooms/2951027

Gruß,
Daniel


----------

